# How to thicken liquid soap



## walkinwounded

Hello,

Can someone please please help me. I am new to making soap and have started making liquid soap now. I can not find a way to thicken it with natural products. Borax will work nicely but I would like to use something else like Xanthan Gum.
 I will dilute 1 pound of soap paste with 1 lb (16oz) of water, then I will add 1/2 tsp of Xanthan gum to the hot soap dilution but it does not do anything, it will all settle to the bottom within an hour and will not thincken, I have tried adding extra water and more Xanthan Gum , whcih will thicken it a bit, but sediment still collects at the bottom and my soap does not foam properly. Please help.

Eric


----------



## Guest

Well, I never made liquid soap per se (only from solid soap), but I am wondering ... if you simply add less water, your soap will be thicker, right ?


----------



## krissy

i have been wondering this too and was considering trying Silica


----------



## walkinwounded

Yes, less water does help a bit, becuase I am cooking/boiling it to dissolve the soap paste, much of that 16oz of water evapourates, and if you take to much water from the dilution, it begins to conjeal back to its "paste" form, so you need a certain amount of water left in it.


----------



## Deda

Salt is the easiest way to thicken liquid soap.


----------



## Deda

Starum, attempting to make liquid soap from solid soap pieces is not making liquid soap.  It's making snot.
Liquid soap is made with KOH.  Different animal all together. Soap made from NaOH will _always_ eventually return to a solid state.  

When I make liquid soap with KOH I use plain table salt.  The salt will cause the surfactants in the water:surfactant mix to swell, effectively thickening the solution.


----------



## Guest

> It's making snot.



One man's snot is another man's soap  I use this every day to happily wash my hands.

It never showed any desire to return to solid state.

Also, I am aware that you are supposed to use KOH, but it isn't easily available in my area.


----------



## walkinwounded

_Deda
Site Admin


Salt is the easiest way to thicken liquid soap.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When I make liquid soap with KOH I use plain table salt. The salt will cause the surfactants in the water:surfactant mix to swell, effectively thickening the solution._. 

Just plain table salt? That is great news, does the table salt create any dryness to the skin? also what are you using as a surfacant? if anything, considering you are referring to the soap itself as a surficant?


----------



## Kleine Teufel

Starum said:
			
		

> It's making snot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man's snot is another man's soap  I use this every day to happily wash my hands.
> 
> It never showed any desire to return to solid state.
> 
> Also, I am aware that you are supposed to use KOH, but it isn't easily available in my area.
Click to expand...


Lol. I do the same thing! I use Sodium hydroxide to make a bar, then cube it and let it dissolve. I think it makes a pretty darned good texture to be honest. I don't see any difference between it and some of the store bought pump soaps.


----------



## krissy

Starum said:
			
		

> I am not convinced that liquid soap can behave all that different from solid soap.



have you actually made "real" liquid soap? i have tried both real liquid soap and the "liquid from solid" and there isn't any real comparison. 

you can't just remove some of the water for dilution because at a certain point, the soap paste returns to it's paste form.


----------



## walkinwounded

I am making liquid soap using Potassium Hydroxide and I am looking for ways to thivken up the final product. I am making 25%-30% dilutions, I have tried Borax which works great but is not that natural or healthy by debate, I have tried Xanthan Gum with no success as it just remains sediment in the bottom of the bottle, I have used Xanthan Gum with a higher water content which in turned need more Xanthan Gum whcih left my soap more sludgy and slimmy with little or no lather. I am looking for advice or ideas around thickening up Potassium Hydroxide liquid soap after I have diluted/dissolved the soap paste. I use the traditional way of making liquid soap with Potassium Hydroxide because it makes nice transparent soap and have found a big differnece in the end productas oppose to the shaved Sodium bar method as I have tried that long ago and was not a big fan, but if you like it then it does not matter what anyone else thinks, thanx for the advice, I will try table salt next time, please leave more ideas if you can help out.


----------



## Deda

Walkinwounded, I dont have an exact formula for all LS. It will depend on your batch. Try as little as an 1/8 tsp in a pint. 

I don't salt my soap until after it's scented. Some EOs and FOs thin LS and some even thicken. Careful notes and lots of testing.  It's the only way I've found to maintain a uniform viscosity between different scents from the same recipe.


----------



## walkinwounded

SALT, this is how you thicken soap, it works great. Thanx Deda, tried it today on a 25%-30% Potassium Hydroxide liquid soap solution "real" liquid soap.

Another question, what are you using as a surfacant(s)?

and what else do you put in your soap solutions?


----------



## carebear

walkinwounded said:
			
		

> SALT, this is how you thicken soap, it works great. Thanx Deda, tried it today on a 25%-30% Potassium Hydroxide liquid soap solution "real" liquid soap.
> 
> Another question, what are you using as a surfacant(s)?
> 
> and what else do you put in your soap solutions?


What am I missing?  I personally use soap. As a surfactant.


----------



## Deda

Soap is the surfactant.


----------



## walkinwounded

I assumed as much, but some add other surfacants to, for what reasons I was curious as to me asking you if you used others.


----------



## walkinwounded

Thank everyone for emails with this dilema. After much testing I have found THE perfect solution to make beautiful, thick, emulsified liquid soap.

I make the soap paste with KOH the hot press way, I then devide the paste into 1 lb bags.

I take the 1 lb paste and dilute it with 16oz of water, I then add the neutralizer, 2 tsp of Xanthan Gum diluted in 1 oz Glycerin, then 1/2 tsp of table salt/ or dead sea salt, then 1 tsp of Ceytl Alcohol powder (I grind to powder myself) this stuff provides the skin with a conditioning protective barrier and is "kinda" naturally derived, then 2 tsp of Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (This product is milder to the skin than other typical foaming agents such as Sodium Lauryl Sulfate. It is hard water stable and will not leave any soap scum. It will help emulsify oil based soap emulsions), then 2 tbsp of powdered goats milk, waite until cooled enough to add essential oil, and finished, the nicest liquid soap I ever made, with tons of bubbles and foam.

I forgot to mention that this is a recipe for body wash for my wife, it was not my intention to make a transparent liquid soap, I used titanium dioxide as a whitener (2 tsp) and the surfacanst-conditioners-additives also contributed to the opaque-white color.


----------



## chibilightangel

Wow, thanks for the update on your thickening process! Very detailed. 

With the titanium dioxide, does the finished body wash have a 'pearly' look?


----------



## walkinwounded

Yes, it is very pearly looking because of the titanium dioxide as well as the milk powder and the Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate, as well as the salt and ctyel alcohol powder. You could then add any color you wanted to give it a nice colored cream look.

In my little experience, I have learned that: If you want clear, transparent liquid soap, you have to use KOH, *not* KOH and NAOH. For thickners, Borax(yuk!) and Xanthan Gum leave the soap clear and transparent, whereas salt and other vicosity enhancers leave the soap opaque or whitish.


----------



## walkinwounded

I also learned that soap pastes made of mostly soft oils can be boiled down a bit to make a thicker soap, were as using soap paste high in hard oils tends to conjeal at the top reverting back to soap paste a lot easier making it harder to get a more concentrated soap stockéthicker.

Using a mix of KOH and Naoh for making soap paste is also another way to get a thicker soap. I have not tried this yet and can not tell anyone much about it, other then I read that it is a possibility that results in thicker soap without having to put some kind of additive in it. But you sacrifice having a clear/translucent as using Naoh and KOH result in a cream coloured soap.


----------



## ua2usa

Found these forums while searching for thickening liquid soap. Sounds like you all are a different breed than me!

I use soap nuts as my cleanser and add tea-tree oil for it's disinfectant and aromatic properties. I've been contemplating trying to add some other beneficial oils like olive, grape seed or jojoba. Regardless, the soap is wonderful, but it needs to be thickened.

I tried corn starch (mixed it thoroughly in cold water and added to boiling soap nuts water). While it worked for a bit, the starch eventually settled at the bottom. Not sure if that means I used too much, temp wasn't right...dunno. We don't have table salt (only kosher)...not sure if I'll try that. But, I'm considering glycerin or guar gum...guess we'll see!


----------



## walkinwounded

This is a better answer for this thread!
Follow link below for a different thread discussing thickening.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27073&highlight=


----------



## ctkenyon

Deda said:


> Salt is the easiest way to thicken liquid soap.



Deda--I made shampoo yesterday and want to thicken it up. Can I reheat the soap and add the salt now? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lady-of-4

Salt only works on cooled soap. And even then, not every recipe reacts to it to thicken. Your best bet to thicken soap, without additives, is to cook off the extra water on a low simmer to avoid boil over.


----------



## Stacie

So...I know the discoveries of walkinwounded were a long time ago, but I was looking for answers for thickening and ended up here. I tried the xanthate gum in glycerin, but it turned to clumps that wouldn't dissolve at all. I see mention in he same post of adding salt while the soap is hot, but the very last post in this thread says to add salt only when soap is cooled. Is there a majority experience on the salt front? Does the 1/2tsp salt per pound of paste seem like the right ratio if no xanthan gum or other additives are used?


----------



## FGOriold

Salt will only work to thicken liquid soaps that are very high in olive oil content - it will not thicken all soaps.  The correct amount is all about trial and error as it depends on the thickness your soap is to start with and how thick you want it.  The thickening happens over the course of an hour or so each time you add more salt solution - so you slowly add small amounts and wait until you achieve the thickness you are looking for.  

You can also use a 2 lye method (both sodium and potassium hydroxides) with a high olive oil content to get a thicker liquid soap to start with.  Otherwise, my favorite 2 thickeners are HEC (Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose ) and HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methycellulose).


----------



## Stacie

The base of my paste is mostly coconut oil. No olive oil at all. Would the thickeners you mention work on it, do you think? Do you use both together, or only or the other? What ratio(s) would be good starting points. 

I saw a YouTube video where a girl talks about something that sounds like 'crofix' (she never spelled it). It's a derivative of steric acid. Any idea what that was? A search for crofix didn't get me anywhere. Any idea what that was?

For the moment I would like to see if I can thicken the paste I've made before starting over with a new recipe, although I'll certainly keep your recommendation in mind.


----------



## FGOriold

Salt will not thicken 100% coconut oil or mostly coconut oil soap.  HEC will.  I find HPMC works best on dual lye soaps.  Crothix is most likely what you are referring too.  Have never used it and have heard mixed results regarding its use for thickening these types of liquid soaps.


----------



## Stacie

Thanks, Faith. I'll order some and see how it goes. Did you have a recommended ratio I could use as a starting point? Do you add it to warm or cold soap? Do you make a solution first or add directly to the soap?


----------



## melizzamelizza

FGOriold said:


> You can also use a 2 lye method (both sodium and potassium hydroxides) with a high olive oil content to get a thicker liquid soap to start with. Otherwise, my favorite 2 thickeners are HEC (Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose ) and HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methycellulose).



I don't get it... we are against borax which is from boron a salt mine technically but will use: (Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose ) and HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methycellulose)???? What am I missing here?


----------



## lady-of-4

melizzamelizza said:


> I don't get it... we are against borax which is from boron a salt mine technically but will use: (Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose ) and HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methycellulose)???? What am I missing here?



Faith likes to use cellulose based products in her soap.  But there are many,  non synthetic ways to thicken when salt and borax don't work.  For instance baking soda will work,  but you don't need much. I personally haven't tried it but I know someone who has.  Potassium citrate is another.  You can make it yourself by combining KOH with Citric Acid,  and testing for neutrality of the solution,  or purchase the powder online.  I've tried both ways,  and I got the powder on Amazon. However,  you will need to dissolve it in heated soap,  then wait for cool down,  or do a drizzle test,  covered, on a cold glass to get a flash snap shot. I'm personally not against borax.  It's closer to natural and no different than us using lye flakes and such.  And the hype surrounding it is ridiculous. 
You can also always try cooking off excess water. That's always a go to as it costs nothing but your time and attention.


----------



## CanaDawn

melizzamelizza said:


> I don't get it... we are against borax which is from boron a salt mine technically but will use: (Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose ) and HPMC (Hydroxypropyl Methycellulose)???? What am I missing here?



facts?
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S027869150700261X
http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/ingredient/hydroxyethylcellulose

vs

http://www.regulations.gov/contentS...1217bf&disposition=attachment&contentType=pdf



lady-of-4 said:


> I'm personally not against borax. It's closer to natural and no different than us using lye flakes and such. And the hype surrounding it is ridiculous.



except it's somewhat toxic and may have chronic effects? Natural doesn't automatically mean healthy, or safe. Inert cellulose products are not something of concern. What am *I* missing?


----------



## Meganmischke

Borax is only toxic if ingested.


----------



## CanaDawn

Meganmischke said:


> Borax is only toxic if ingested.



Inhalation and eye and skin contact also advised against on MSDS.
It is also listed as a possible cause of adverse reproductive effects in humans.


----------



## lady-of-4

The very air we breathe is toxic.  It's called air pollution.  The sun is toxic and folks can actually suffer from sun poisoning.  All things we purposely use, can be toxic to us in large,  or inhibited quantities.  The amount of borax used in soap for neutralizing or thickening is very small. Paired with the fact that soap is a wash off product,  you're very unlikely to suffer I'll effects from using borax in your soap.  But,  as I listed, there are other ways of thickening.


----------



## Lindy

Ladies, please keep from attacking each other while we discuss ideas.

 When I am thickening liquid soap I love a product called Crothix, it can be used in either hot or cold products.


----------



## FGOriold

Not sure how this went from talking about thickening liquid soap to "being against borax" - but oh well. Considering borax is a banned ingredient in the EU, I do not use it as my products are sold all over the over the world. We all can choose our thickeners of choice based on what works for us. You may or may not like my choice Marsha, but it is my choice and I share my methods of using those thickeners with anyone who is interested.


----------



## Stacie

Regarding cooking down the soap to thickien, that's what I was trying before I started this thread. I did that countless times before I finally gave up. There appears to be no happy place where it is not running and not starting to solidify. I had used the instructions from the Everything Soapmaking Book for my liquid soap and it made no mention of the need for thickening. So much for "everything" Soapmaking.


----------



## Stacie

I had no idea anyone was against borax. I use it in my clothing detergent, per a thread on this forum where that seemed to be pretty standard. I've experienced no skin irritation, nor has my my family, since using it. And the liquid soap with HEC worked well with no irritation to any user. Of course, everything is poisonous/toxic given a high enough dose. Dose is everything.


----------



## FGOriold

Another product you can use to thicken some liquid soaps (not sure which oils work best yet) is Olivem 300 (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/olivem-300.html).  I used it at just 3% in my glycerin method liquid 100% olive oils soap and it turned it to a clear gel - a bit too thick for me, but now I know...... go slowly and start with small percentages.


----------



## Stacie

I've been very happy with the HEC so far. I may try xanthan gum again at some point since it seems so similar to the HEC. I could try it again with the method that worked for the HEC and see if that transfers.


----------



## MK

FGOriold said:


> Salt will not thicken 100% coconut oil or mostly coconut oil soap.  HEC will.  I find HPMC works best on dual lye soaps.  Crothix is most likely what you are referring too.  Have never used it and have heard mixed results regarding its use for thickening these types of liquid soaps.



Hi FGOriold!  Thanks for this input.  I can find HEC on my usual suppliers' websites, but am having a hard time finding HPMC.  I've checked www.saveoncitric.com, www.lotioncrafter.com, www.bulkapothecary.com, as well as Brambleberry and some of the other regular soap making sites.  Can you please tell me where I can purchase HPMC online?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## FGOriold

You can find HPMC at The Herbarie:http://www.theherbarie.com/Hydroxypropyl-Methycellulose-HPMC.html 
I thought Lotioncrafters used to sell it, but don't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## DeeAnna

Faith, didn't you post on FaceBook about a trial you did recently using sodium citrate to thicken your LS? Intriguing!


----------



## FGOriold

Yes DeeAnna - I was able to easily thicken 2 soaps (One was 100% olive oil the other was 50% olive oil, 30% coconut oil and the rest other soft oils) with very small amounts of a 20% sodium citrate solution.  The 100% coconut oil soap did not thicken at all.  There was also no change in pH like with citric acid.  The reason I chose to experiment with this was for potential chelating properties in addition to the thickening. 

Olivem 300 also thickens these soaps but it is an emulsifier and they can sometimes cause me problems if the soap is superfatted or has FO/EO's added to them.


----------



## DeeAnna

Thanks for sharing, Faith!


----------



## lady-of-4

FGOriold said:


> Yes DeeAnna - I was able to easily thicken 2 soaps (One was 100% olive oil the other was 50% olive oil, 30% coconut oil and the rest other soft oils) with very small amounts of a 20% sodium citrate solution.  The 100% coconut oil soap did not thicken at all.  There was also no change in pH like with citric acid.  The reason I chose to experiment with this was for potential chelating properties in addition to the thickening.
> 
> Olivem 300 also thickens these soaps but it is an emulsifier and they can sometimes cause me problems if the soap is superfatted or has FO/EO's added to them.



Small amounts of Potassium citrate,  be it liquid or powder form, can also be used to thicken fairly nicely.


----------



## Lankan

I'm posting this on a little outdated thread. However it seems to be relevant to the context.

I've been looking to replace my LS thickener from Salt to something more stable and does not reduce the lather. read about HEC and HPMC in this thread and few other places. I wanted to know the GRAS grade of these ingredients and any other concerns relating to use of these as thickeners. While doing some web search I cam across the below report, from the journal of American Collage of Toxicology titled *Final Report on the Safety Assessment of Hydroxyethyl cellulose, Hydroxypropyl cellulose, Methyl cellulose, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, and Cellulose Gum*

I'm still into reading few pages only. However it seems to be very relevant to us and gives some insights to possible degradation that can happen and certain combinations which can give greater viscosity than single use etc. I know not every soaper like to go through the scientific journals. However these can help us formulating better products. Hope the community benefit from this.


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks

Crothix here too!  I try to stay as natural as I can but sometimes the results are better with less than "natural" ingredients!


----------



## Lankan

FGOriold said:


> Yes DeeAnna - I was able to easily thicken 2 soaps (One was 100% olive oil the other was 50% olive oil, 30% coconut oil and the rest other soft oils) with very small amounts of a 20% sodium citrate solution.  The 100% coconut oil soap did not thicken at all.  There was also no change in pH like with citric acid.  The reason I chose to experiment with this was for potential chelating properties in addition to the thickening.
> 
> Olivem 300 also thickens these soaps but it is an emulsifier and they can sometimes cause me problems if the soap is superfatted or has FO/EO's added to them.



I made sodium citrate solution using citric acid and baking soda. I added approx 3ml to 600ml of diluted LS soap (which has approx palm 55%, coconut 20%, olive 5% & sunflower 20% oils). This soap is actually a hybrid soap with 20% NaOH & 80% KOH. I wanted to figure out a different thickener instead of table salt as my soap tend to gel with little drop in room temperature. However 3ml solution did not improve the viscosity. Do I have to add more citrate?, Does citrate solution also have same effect as Table Salt in the lather?


----------



## SaltedFig

Lankan said:


> I'm posting this on a little outdated thread. However it seems to be relevant to the context.
> 
> I've been looking to replace my LS thickener from Salt to something more stable and does not reduce the lather. read about HEC and HPMC in this thread and few other places. I wanted to know the GRAS grade of these ingredients and any other concerns relating to use of these as thickeners. While doing some web search I cam across the below report, from the journal of American Collage of Toxicology titled *Final Report on the Safety Assessment of Hydroxyethyl cellulose, Hydroxypropyl cellulose, Methyl cellulose, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, and Cellulose Gum*
> 
> I'm still into reading few pages only. However it seems to be very relevant to us and gives some insights to possible degradation that can happen and certain combinations which can give greater viscosity than single use etc. I know not every soaper like to go through the scientific journals. However these can help us formulating better products. Hope the community benefit from this.



Thanks for the link Lankan ... On page 3 of this 1986 edition of the Journal of the American College of Toxicology (according to the title), it mentions that the use of these cellulose thickeners also requires a preservative for long-term storage success. This is not a criticism, but it is worth noting that cellulose is food for bacteria, whereas salt is not .


----------



## Lankan

SaltedFig said:


> Thanks for the link Lankan ... On page 3 of this 1986 edition of the Journal of the American College of Toxicology (according to the title), it mentions that the use of these cellulose thickeners also requires a preservative for long-term storage success. This is not a criticism, but it is worth noting that cellulose is food for bacteria, whereas salt is not .



Yes. I also noted it, is't it specific to HEC. No such issues mentioned under HPMC or other  types of thickeners discussed.

like I said earlier, I'm looking into these thickeners as I find salt less consistent with performance and sometimes given undesirable results. Also it's said to reduce lather.

My quest is to formulate a liquid soap without or with minimum use of synthetic or controversial chemicals.


----------



## Alimah Oloko

Deda said:


> Starum, attempting to make liquid soap from solid soap pieces is not making liquid soap.  It's making snot.
> Liquid soap is made with KOH.  Different animal all together. Soap made from NaOH will _always_ eventually return to a solid state.
> 
> When I make liquid soap with KOH I use plain table salt.  The salt will cause the surfactants in the water:surfactant mix to swell, effectively thickening the solution.


Please, I will like you to share a full step by step method on how to achieve  thickened soap with your formula


----------



## shunt2011

Alimah Oloko said:


> Please, I will like you to share a full step by step method on how to achieve  thickened soap with your formula


This is a really old thread. Deda hasn’t been here in a very long time.  You may want to start a new thread and ask for assistance. Be sure to include your recipe and process.  Welcome!


----------



## Sunibee

FGOriold said:


> Yes DeeAnna - I was able to easily thicken 2 soaps (One was 100% olive oil the other was 50% olive oil, 30% coconut oil and the rest other soft oils) with very small amounts of a 20% sodium citrate solution.  The 100% coconut oil soap did not thicken at all.  There was also no change in pH like with citric acid.  The reason I chose to experiment with this was for potential chelating properties in addition to the thickening.
> 
> Olivem 300 also thickens these soaps but it is an emulsifier and they can sometimes cause me problems if the soap is superfatted or has FO/EO's added to them.


Thank you for your information. I am making a 100% olive LS today so will try this thickener


----------



## indonesiansoapenthusiast

I have experienced this as well! Xanthan gum is 'good' but I got goopy, clotted liquid that was not good visually.

Regarding salt, I tried once before but it can only thicken so much that it doesn't work on massive batches, and a little bit too much salt will irreversibly transform your 'thick' liquid back to thin.

If you don't want to use anything sulfate/silicon-based, I heard a brand name of TEGO Remo 95 MB that could thicken a liquid soap like magic. I have yet to try it but will do soon, so wish me luck for that one. I'll post another one to update you on this.


----------



## soapyjoby

I recently got some of this - Free Nivea Hand Soap | Just Free Stuff | UK Freebies, Free Samples and Free Stuff and found that it was too thick! So I wouldnt make it too thick or it could ruin the soup.


----------



## MarivicLampanag

Deda said:


> Salt is the easiest way to thicken liquid soap.


Borax is same of salt please?


----------



## earlene

MarivicLampanag said:


> Borax is same of salt please?


No, it is not.  I don't know if you can find Borax in the part of the Phillipines where you live, but there are places in some areas where it is sold.  Buying Borax in the Philippines
Some *Tagalog translations* for Borax that may help identify it in your stores. But if you are not looking for Borax, and just want to know if it the same as salt, no it is not.


----------



## DeeAnna

Earlene is right -- table salt is not the same chemical as borax.

If you study chemistry, you will learn there are many different kinds of salts. The salt we use on food is only one kind of salt -- table salt, also called sodium chloride. Other salts that soap makers often use include borax (sodium borate), sodium lactate, sodium citrate, sodium acetate, washing soda (sodium carbonate), etc. Even soap itself is a salt.


----------



## Organic.chemist

Deda said:


> Salt is the easiest way to thicken liquid soap.


But if there are coconut oil fatty acids salt will make clumps and fatty acids will be no more part of soap... This i personally experienced


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Organic.chemist said:


> But if there are coconut oil fatty acids salt will make clumps and fatty acids will be no more part of soap... This i personally experienced


True. Although, a 25% salt solution may thicken LS if it contains less than 20% coconut oil.


----------



## GGMA0317

walkinwounded said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please please help me. I am new to making soap and have started making liquid soap now. I can not find a way to thicken it with natural products. Borax will work nicely but I would like to use something else like Xanthan Gum.
> I will dilute 1 pound of soap paste with 1 lb (16oz) of water, then I will add 1/2 tsp of Xanthan gum to the hot soap dilution but it does not do anything, it will all settle to the bottom within an hour and will not thincken, I have tried adding extra water and more Xanthan Gum , whcih will thicken it a bit, but sediment still collects at the bottom and my soap does not foam properly. Please help.
> 
> Eric


Sodium PCA &
Crothix
I'm sure I've tested others but I don't have my notes with me.


----------

